# Solved: CD drawer wont stay closed



## Jomama46 (Jun 20, 2006)

This is a G4 power mac with Tiger. I finally figured out how to get the CD drawer to open. By pressing F12 for a couple of seconds. But then it closes again.
If I push it closed, in a few secs it opens again.
If I press "eject" in Itunes, it closes and in a few secs it opens again.
If I shut down and close it, when it starts up it opens again.
Any suggestions?


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi -

Do you see the CD drive in the System Profiler? If not - I would suggest making sure the IDE cable is snug to the drive.

Also - bad RAM is known to cause this. Boot with the original OSX cd and run a hardware test.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Jomama46 (Jun 20, 2006)

I See the Pioneer DVD (DVR105) in Profiler and I have CD/DVD checked in Show On Desktop.
I cant boot to the OS disk because the drive opens up too soon.
I think I will void my warranty if I open the case.
It opens up with a music or Data CD.
I can open or close it with Eject in Itunes but I cant keep it closed. Its like its wired backwards.
BTW, is there a special key sequence to boot from the CD or like windows it will boot to the CD if a CD is present.
Is there a BIOS mode in this mac?
I have built a lot of pc's but this is my first mac.


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hello again:



Jomama46 said:


> I think I will void my warranty if I open the case.


There ya go .... if it's under warranty then the first thing I'd do is call Apple's Tech Support: 1-800-275-2273.


----------



## Jomama46 (Jun 20, 2006)

I emailed the vendor and he advised me to reset the PRAM. Holding down Opt, Alt + p + R and hold for 3 chimes. Well I did that and I only got one chime but it worked. The drawer stays closed and will even play a music CD. Plus the OS disk shows up.
Thanks for the help.


----------



## Jomama46 (Jun 20, 2006)

But BTW, while I was researching this, I found that not only is it a fairly common symptom in Macs but quite a few fixes as well, Some as simple as the drawer not going in all the way to resetting the permissions and/or PRAM and/or resetting open firmware. These last 3 were all from the vendor.


----------

